# Aulonocara 3rd week of cloudy eye



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello I have a 90gal Mixed African Tank w/ around seven different Aulonocara's, 2 fronts, auratus, 2 johanni,2 kenyi, about 3 weeks ago I noticed that one of my Aulonocaras had cloudy eye I started the tank about 6 weeks prior and checked my Levels everyday and did a 10% every other day to keep my nitrite/nitrate/ammonia levels down (used prime with changes) Anyways to make a long story short since all of the fish were new to me i medicated my entire tank with Pimafix and Melafix for about 9 days I know it helped my other fish who must have had internal bacteria problems but it didnt help my Aulonocara infact his other eye started getting it and he was getting ripped apart from my overly aggresive tank. So i put him in my med/quarintene tank raised the temp and just used aquarium salt and melafix his fins are almost repaired now it has been about 1 week since his originally bad eye seems to be peeling or is missing and i think the other eye is clearing up I read on a posting to use clout should i change what i am doing or just continue any suggestions would be appreciated thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, you're going to have to address the stock list in the tank at some point. You have far too many aggressive fish in with the peacocks, and they aren't going to do well in this tank long term. The fronts may even eventually eat the smaller mbuna.

Melafix and Pimafix are great preventatives, but if you have a real bacterial infection, they aren't going to do much.

Eye problems are normally caused by one of 3 things...Poor water quality (a 10% water change every other day is pretty minimal while a tank is cycling - you really don't need to put fish in there that you plan to keep once the cycle is complete - and going through the cycle can do long term damage to their health) injury (probably the case with this stock list) or bacterial infection.

An injury or eye problem caused by poor water quality can also turn into a bacterial infection.

I would do daily water changes on the hospital tank and treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic such as erthryomycin or a sulfa based med for 7 days. Just do your water changes (more like 25% daily) prior to adding the meds for the day.

You may never be able to reintroduce this fish to the main tank.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for your help i have 2 50 gallon tanks any suggestions on what i should add in with my peacocks I plan on getting a 240 gallon tank to put all of these in but I am shopping for a bargain and waiting for my stock 2 mature some


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The best thing to do when adding species to a peacock tank is go with the more mildly aggressive mbuna, like Yellow labs or Ps. acei. (Acei really need a minimum 4 ft long tank, though, so a group of Yellow labs would probably be your best bet.)

You'll also want to stick to the less aggressive peacocks until you get a larger tank for them. Stay away from the jakes!


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Well he died It started clearing up but I think i overdosed him on Mela Fix Oh well... 
Thanks for your help I know what to do next time so that it wont get as bad I think I didnt get him the proper meds Melafix says it corrects cloudy eye but he was on it for way longer than the bottle said it would take. Anyone reading it works for the minor stuff but IMO its not the way to go for cloudy eye


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> Melafix and Pimafix are great preventatives, but if you have a real bacterial infection, they aren't going to do much.
> 
> I would do daily water changes on the hospital tank and treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic such as erthryomycin or a sulfa based med for 7 days. Just do your water changes (more like 25% daily) prior to adding the meds for the day.


Sounds like you should have switched to the antibiotics...


----------

